# Type me 🐙



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
I'm female and 23 years old, currently bored and in mood for a questionnaire 

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
That website is so hard to use on my phone, don't know how to post images from there, but most of them don't really appeal to me anyway.

Saw this a while ago, posted it in game forum, made me think "My mom would look at this and think 'Vixey' if she saw it"







(Because it's a devil and both my mom and dad had a variation of the word 'devil' as my nickname when I was younger, that is the only thing they agreed on I guess haha, and I love very spicy food as well as very hot food)


And someone please type this collage, this is perfect for me as far as romance collages go but no one in socionocs visual typing thread wants to type it 







("Moon yellow like a ducat(?idk if that word is used and how), heart in pain, my life is now in your hands")
(it was supposed to be a 1001 Nights inspired collage)

edit: posted some other collages but don't like them much anymore

Wanted to add more but honestly staying on one question for too long makes me want to shoot myself 
(hope this doesn't come across as being lazy with my typing, want this questionnaire to be as helpful as possible but I think it's best to go with natural flow of my thoughts, hoping to add more as the thread develops)


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
It depends on how much time we have, I'd probably panic, be very scared of not getting to see the artist, when I'm excited about something I always want to make sure nothing goes wrong, I'd probably yell and sound desperate and tell people to call whomever can help us, I'd want to leave the car where it is and call taxi or something.

If I'm not that crazy about the artist I probably wouldn't care that much and I'd still think it's a fun experience, for example I love getting lost, I like little things wrong, it's better than nothing happening, would probably prefer to spend the night lost in the middle of nowhere but when it comes to singers/concerts as well as people in my life I want to see I go crazy if I see there's something that could potentially stop me. 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
Depends on people I guess but probably happy about it, at least right now I'd be happy to hear about the afterparty, would make the end of the concert more tolerable, I hate things ending so it's good to have another thing for when the first thing is over.

But think I'd prefer to just have a long car ride back home as long as other people were equally energized by the idea, I love just being in the car and listening to music really loudly, eating and such.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
Don't have that many serious beliefs, guess it depends what it's about, some things can annoy me but I usually don't have a strong enough counter-belief to argue with them, often ignore people and feel like that's enough of a punishment, think in some cases it actually does come across as mean :blushed:
Feel like at some point I let them know what my belief is but I don't see it as defending my beliefs or anything, or like I can give opinions if I feel the time is right, not sure, not terribly in touch with that stuff, could it be bad Fi? 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
Maybe I'd react to it in some way, it's so hard to tell because I'm sure these things happen but I never in my life think "This goes against my beliefs, I have to do something about it" or anything similar to that.

I'd say I'm against people being judgemental in general but I usually don't react openly because it's awkward and I don't feel like I can change people's opinions about random things anyway, like it's often the kind of thing that feels really set in person's mindset, at least the kinds of examples that tend to bother me, or like with my mom I'll sometimes say something because she often asks for my opinion but with strangers I wouldn't say anything.
I don't usually discard people based on their beliefs or anything like that, it's difficult dor me to imagine, I don't really have...standards for people, I like someone if I like someone.


8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I don't think I get very many, I mean I do focus on vibes of people and situations and have many 'gut' feelings, like deep, visceral feelings about things, but it's rarely about something that I think is going to happen or what should be done and such.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
a)going places, having things to look forward to, hanging out with people, generally having fun and being engaged and spending energy in ways that are fun energizes me, people used to energize me more than they do now but I feel like being energized by people is how I naturally am, loud music, 'physical' things, strong feelings.

b)anything that bores me
Also thinking, having to understand things like maths kills me, but generally having to think hard, can't describe how torturous I find it and to what lenghts I go to avoid it, always want to go with what I think it's simplest.
Often catch myself thinking "This could be useful but it seems it'd be so hard to try to understand so Iet's just pretend it doesn't exist "
My first reaction when finding out about functions years ago was "I can't do this, I'll just stick with dichotomies, don't care it it's wrong" (but then I ended up accidentally learning over time, generally I can only learn things by accident I feel if they end up interesting me or if I really need them and can't avoid learning but I feel like I'm not very knowledgeable even about things that really interest me, always feel like I have some gaps in knowledge because I lack patience)

Doing chores also drains me but actually I think it's that thinking aspect more than anything, like thinking about how to organize my room, what to put where, what to do first and such, more than the physical work itself, usually end up doing such stupid things like throw bunch of things away because I just don't want to think about how to organize them. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
A lot I feel, I'm definitely a very, very shy and inhibited person, I don't do many things I'd like to do, one obvious example would be how I always want to be at places where no one knows me if I'm trying to have fun, like at concerts I'm always so scared and I purposely won't go to the first row even though I easily could because I don't want someone who knows me to see me on TV and think "Oh, look, here's Vixey dancing and having fun in the first row", very embarrassing and awful to me on so many levels, actually I often pretend I don't ever want to have fun at all in a way, I'd rather make up different reasons for doing things.

Remember going to a concert of a singer that I really love and my dad asked me afterwards "Did you dance?" and I said "No" and he was like "So you just sat there, not dancing, not drinking, nothing?" and I was like "Yes ", I thought it was very naive of him but now I feel like he didn't really believe me :laughing:
I'm also very terrified of rejection of any kind, like even just hearing or seeing 'No', try to avoid it at all costs.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

SEI
Several other Alpha types are possible, I think, but this is just an initial impression

I see a lot of focus on fun, positive emotionality and people/relationships. Also, the emphasis on not "being bored". Si-Fe or Fe-Si makes sense.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

First impression from this questionnaire would be something like ESTP 

But Fi ignoring could make sense , don't think you have valued Fi (to my mind you're obviously a Fe user as well), not sure if ESFJ or ENFJ seems better

(sorry for crappy response, don't think I have much to say)

_____________________
@Aiwass curious about 'being bored' being associate with Si-Fe and Fe-Si, why?


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Nissa Nissa said:


> First impression from this questionnaire would be something like ESTP
> 
> But Fi ignoring could make sense , don't think you have valued Fi (to my mind you're obviously a Fe user as well), not sure if ESFJ or ENFJ seems better
> 
> ...


Well, in Socionics it would be Fe in general. Fe types value dynamic emotional states.
Alpha SFs much more than Beta NFs, though, because their Super ID seeks Ne (novelty). They typically want fun, and positive emotions. Betas are more tolerant of drama, conflict and negative affect.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> SEI
> Several other Alpha types are possible, I think, but this is just an initial impression
> 
> I see a lot of focus on fun, positive emotionality and people/relationships. Also, the emphasis on not "being bored". Si-Fe or Fe-Si makes sense.


Thanks :fox:

Several Alpha types? You mean you could see NT? 



Nissa Nissa said:


> First impression from this questionnaire would be something like ESTP
> 
> But Fi ignoring could make sense , don't think you have valued Fi (to my mind you're obviously a Fe user as well), not sure if ESFJ or ENFJ seems better
> 
> ...


Good response, I mean...yeah think ESFP doesn't seem right because Fi, my gut feeling is consistently "I am obviously a Fe user" so agree with you)
I have to twist Fi into something it's not for it to even sound human to me.
So think we should stick to considering Fe types.
And great question)



Aiwass said:


> Well, in Socionics it would be Fe in general. Fe types value dynamic emotional states.
> Alpha SFs much more than Beta NFs, though, because their Super ID seeks Ne (novelty). They typically want fun, and positive emotions. Betas are more tolerant of drama, conflict and negative affect.


Compared to Alphas I know I am much more tolerant of drama and conflict and negative affect but I don't know how that would translate to a questionnaire without saying weird things questions aren't asking me about+I feel like I overuse word fun
But idk

Wonder how upbringing would affect it, don't have any Betas in my family, anyone have any experiences with that?


(anyway, thanks both of you, wish I had a more helpful response but my mind feels blocked, don't know how to explain things right and I'm waiting for something to get me out if it, kinda why I posted this)
(feel free to dump any thoughts you have here)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

feel like the worst type me thread host in the world :frustrating:
edit: seems like a Fe-ish way to feel


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Someone say something


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Feel like I'll always basically think of you as an ENFJ


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nissa Nissa said:


> Feel like I'll always basically think of you as an ENFJ


Yeah same tbh 

(but I don't know if it's right :/
But think Fi ignoring makes sense and Se HA makes sense, think even Te role/general 2D Te makes sense, that's a lot of things making sense compared to other types  edit: and to me 4D Ne demonstrative also makes sense but I might just be a delusional Ne HA person )


----------



## 543452 (Mar 15, 2015)

Definitely, definitely a freaking ENFJ. ENFJ with a childish and ravenous Se emphasis. Your answers from 9a+b, 10, 2, and 4+5 solidified this image of you for me. The Fe dom and Ti inf judgment came from a combination of your 4+5 and 9b answers. Your 4+5 gave off the live and let live vibe of Fe. Fe truly doesn't seek to judge, contrary to Te. Fe seeks to "judge" the health of the atmosphere. Based on the evaluated air, Fe will then try to fix whatever is ruining the good vibes. This action is typically done through Fe's rehabilative prowess. Fe is really good at welcoming with unprejudiced hands. Fe doesn't seek to judge the target's physical, moral, and intellectual being. It instead seeks to heal the beings mental and psychological scars. 

Your childish/tertiary/immature Se was exhibited through your 9a and 2 answers. The enjoyment of the energetic energy of the moment. You love to enjoy the moment of livelihood purely because of how high the energy is. Anything that kills this energy, kills you for the time being. Your enjoyment factor works in bursts instead of in steadiness I feel. Dominant, and even auxiliary Se, see enjoyable interactivity in everything that they perceive. This doesn't seem to be the case with you.


Your Ti seems inferior. I got this feeling off of your 9b answer. Note: I'm not saying you can't use Ti, it just drains you due to how lifeless it is in nature. (It kinda is. I enjoy it because of how much pressure it applies to me when I think.). You seem to only use it when it's of utter importance to use. 

Your Ni was exhibited in your first answer with the collage. It peaked my Ni and I feel as though it reflects on yours. Personally, the collage told me "Open your eyes to the importance of interrelations. You'll learn and experience tons.". The eyes, the moon, the hands, and the couple on the middle left all led me to this conclusion. These four things exuded to me an unintangible message.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

I see Fe + Se throughout, but not sure what is valued/unvalued, want to say they're both strong (as in SEE with 4D Fe/Se), or both valued (as in EIE/Beta). I could see Fi Ignoring too, and Ti definitely seems like your weakest function, whether that would be PoLR or Suggestive, not sure, but from all this, EIE isn't a bad fit, but Se seemed stronger than Ni.  But...I'm not seeing SEI or Se-Ignoring. You seem 7-ish in a way too here, but don't think you're a 7, or maybe not as 7-fixed as @*Nissa Nissa*. Collage feels sx/sp, not sure what type, though.




> I don't do many things I'd like to do, one obvious example would be how I always want to be at places where no one knows me if I'm trying to have fun, like at concerts I'm always so scared and I purposely won't go to the first row even though I easily could because I don't want someone who knows me to see me on TV and think "Oh, look, here's Vixey dancing and having fun in the first row", very embarrassing and awful to me on so many levels, actually I often pretend I don't ever want to have fun at all in a way, I'd rather make up different reasons for doing things.



* *


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Pessimissing said:


> Definitely, definitely a freaking ENFJ. ENFJ with a childish and ravenous Se emphasis.


:blushed:



> Your answers from 9a+b, 10, 2, and 4+5 solidified this image of you for me. The Fe dom and Ti inf judgment came from a combination of your 4+5 and 9b answers. Your 4+5 gave off the live and let live vibe of Fe. Fe truly doesn't seek to judge, contrary to Te. Fe seeks to "judge" the health of the atmosphere. Based on the evaluated air, Fe will then try to fix whatever is ruining the good vibes. This action is typically done through Fe's rehabilative prowess. Fe is really good at welcoming with unprejudiced hands. Fe doesn't seek to judge the target's physical, moral, and intellectual being. It instead seeks to heal the beings mental and psychological scars.


Agree, I never, ever related to Fi, it feels so alien to me, think Fe feels like the only possible way to see the world so I keep typing and retyping and trying to find something else less obvious.



> Your childish/tertiary/immature Se was exhibited through your 9a and 2 answers. The enjoyment of the energetic energy of the moment. You love to enjoy the moment of livelihood purely because of how high the energy is. Anything that kills this energy, kills you for the time being. Your enjoyment factor works in bursts instead of in steadiness I feel. Dominant, and even auxiliary Se, see enjoyable interactivity in everything that they perceive. This doesn't seem to be the case with you.


This is what I keep saying, I focus on the sensory word, both Se and sometimes Si aspects too much for it to be a natural filter through which I experience things, I don't experience things through Se and I don't ignore or have 'demonstrative' Se , that would imply much more constant, consistent and balanced awareness of Se things all the while 'ignoring' it. Also for someone who likes Se as much as I do I'm...like I don't naturally see it existing in the world as much as Se dominants do, it's like for me Se needs to be cultivated through Fe and Ni and at the end of the day I still filter everything through Fe, that's the only thing that makes sense to me...
Sometimes I feel/sound very Se but I don't think any Se dom would see me as his fellow ESxP in real life and most would think I'm probably a N type, I add layers of emotions and story plots, meaning and unfoldment of things that for most STP's just kinda 'are'.
(but I would say that I am more S-ish than an average N )



> Your Ti seems inferior. I got this feeling off of your 9b answer. Note: I'm not saying you can't use Ti, it just drains you due to how lifeless it is in nature. (It kinda is. I enjoy it because of how much pressure it applies to me when I think.). You seem to only use it when it's of utter importance to use.


My Ti dom father would agree, drives him crazy sometimes

There is this great description of Ti inferior/seeking (socionics lingo again edit: ah, realized you know socionics):


> *deliberately searches for a place where everything is clear and avoids those places where something remains unclear, primarily from the point of view of common sense. Needs people who know how to make complicated things more understandable and becomes attached to such people. If you tell him that something is going to be difficult to understand, then he won't even make attempts.* If you tell him that it will be easy to understand, he will become inspired by this. Very* suggestible *by understanding of other people and, in general, by any logic, thus can easily believe in the most bizarre and unrealistic things, very easy to convince. Loves to learn, but to those courses where everything is explained in meticulous detail. Lectures where instructor simply gives terms and facts repel him, as each term *must be explained to him in detail*. Can easily get tricked because of this suggestibility through logic. Wherever someone gives them explanations so that everything is simple and clear, they will favor such place. *In situations where he doesn't understand something, may pretend to be stupid, uninterested, or bored. Becomes angry with those who know but refuse to explain what it is not clear to him*; believes that they are mocking him. The best environment for him is where everything is 100% understandable.


edit: think it's showing here with you, like how suddenly your explanation made everything feel right "Needs people who know how to make complicated things more understandable " 
(which obviously everyone needs with typology but it just feels like low Ti in my case)



> Your Ni was exhibited in your first answer with the collage. It peaked my Ni and I feel as though it reflects on yours. Personally, the collage told me "Open your eyes to the importance of interrelations. You'll learn and experience tons.". The eyes, the moon, the hands, and the couple on the middle left all led me to this conclusion. These four things exuded to me an unintangible message.


Thank you so much for this, love it <3
Love you for not interpreting it like "Oooh, pretty pictures, SF"
I never actively think of the exact message I want to send when making collages but this one felt like I was trying to do/imagining a Ni/Fe/lower Se dynamics thing (but don't think I dared to actually think of it as Ni), I imagined the guy here being Se I think edit: or just T maybe, I mean I certainly imagined Se on some level but it doesn't have to be


You have no idea how helpful this is, no time to say everything that's on my mind atm, trying to study :bored: , but it reminded me of all the reasons why I typed as ENFJ in the past and how right it felt, somehow I've almost forgotten how right every single aspect of it used to feel.



mistakenforstranger said:


> I see Fe + Se throughout, but not sure what is valued/unvalued, want to say they're both strong (as in SEE with 4D Fe/Se), or both valued (as in EIE/Beta). I could see Fi Ignoring too, and Ti definitely seems like your weakest function, whether that would be PoLR or Suggestive, not sure, but from all this, EIE isn't a bad fit, but Se seemed stronger than Ni.  But...I'm not seeing SEI or Se-Ignoring. You seem 7-ish in a way too here, but don't think you're a 7, or maybe not as 7-fixed as @*Nissa Nissa*. Collage feels sx/sp, not sure what type, though.


Thanks :fox:

Agree, think Nissa is a lot more 7 fixed than I am, if I have a 7 fix it's certainly last (and I would say w8, unlike Nissa's, but that might be an unpopular opinion, don't think it matters though because I still feel like 6 fix is a little more likely )
Do get 7-y like this a lot though, feels like disentegration line to 7 sometimes but I don't think I have that, could be just Fe and lower Se?

(also what do you think of things I said above?)
(asking because feel like I said more in a way than in questionnaire answers)



> * *



* *






















[/spoiler]


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Where did people see valued Se in the questionnaire? 

The impression I have (OP might correct me if I'm wrong) is that OP doesn't like to assert themselves. OP said they are shy and inhibited... not enough to type someone as low Se, but this kind of behavior (at least in Socionics) is most common in people with weak or cautious Se. 

I think ESE is a possibility. Strong Fe, Ne mobilizing, ignoring Fi, and demonstrative (but non-valued) Se. Still think OP is Alpha SF. I wouldn't discard EIE completely but OP doesn't show many values I would expect from a Beta extrovert.

(Of course, I'm new here and people may have interacted with OP more than me; know more about OP than I do. I'm just giving my opinion based on the first post, alone. The only thing I'm sure of is that OP is a Merry/Fe valuing type).

Edit: I also think OP's lack of "patience" (as she mentions) could be indicative of Ni PoLR. Not necessarily, but it is somewhat common in some xSEs I know. Those types don't like to wait, and prefer to act according to the situations in the present moment.

Edit 2: Yeah, OP seems to have traits of the positive outlook triad somewhere, or 2-7-9


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@Nissa Nissa why something like ESTP from this questionnaire?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Vixey said:


> Saw this a while ago, posted it in game forum, made me think "My mom would look at this and think 'Vixey' if she saw it"
> View attachment 802967
> 
> (Because it's a devil and both my mom and dad had a variation of the word 'devil' as my nickname when I was younger, that is the only thing they agreed on I guess haha, and I love very spicy food as well as very hot food)


Well this pictures looks ESTP/ESFPish and the explanation feels Se-ish (partly in MBTI way though with the spicy/hot food)



> And someone please type this collage, this is perfect for me as far as romance collages go but no one in socionocs visual typing thread wants to type it
> View attachment 802969
> 
> ("Moon yellow like a ducat(?idk if that word is used and how), heart in pain, my life is now in your hands")
> (it was supposed to be a 1001 Nights inspired collage)


Didn't know what the quote was, love this collage by the way
And it feels sx/sp I agree

Sense of mystery, veiling, both physical and longing, unfolding, looks like a world that smells of rose-water and musk (good kind) (hate describing collages, but that's how I see it so that's why I see sx/sp)

Not sure about MBTI, I'd even want to say INFJ for some reason, not sure how to explain it though



> It depends on how much time we have, I'd probably panic, be very scared of not getting to see the artist, when I'm excited about something I always want to make sure nothing goes wrong, I'd probably yell and sound desperate and tell people to call whomever can help us, I'd want to leave the car where it is and call taxi or something.
> 
> If I'm not that crazy about the artist I probably wouldn't care that much and I'd still think it's a fun experience, for example I love getting lost, I like little things wrong, it's better than nothing happening, would probably prefer to spend the night lost in the middle of nowhere but when it comes to singers/concerts as well as people in my life I want to see I go crazy if I see there's something that could potentially stop me.




Answer makes sense for an ENFJ but not sure if it's type-related, imagine most people would be similar



> > Depends on people I guess but probably happy about it, at least right now I'd be happy to hear about the afterparty, would make the end of the concert more tolerable, I hate things ending so it's good to have another thing for when the first thing is over.
> >
> > But think I'd prefer to just have a long car ride back home_ as long as other people were equally energized by the idea,_ I love just being in the car and listening to music really loudly, eating and such.


Obviously Fe))
Hate things ending too, always think of it as 7ish
But I wonder if it's Fe too for some reason, when I see that in other people they are usually Fe people, was noticing it from one little boy today and the only obvious thing about his personality type-wise is Fe, was remembering your questionnaire and myself and vague other memories of other people and I think this might be the correlation?
Want it to have some Ni-Se connection but it being Fe does make sense in a way



> Don't have that many serious beliefs, guess it depends what it's about, some things can annoy me but I usually don't have a strong enough counter-belief to argue with them, often ignore people and feel like that's enough of a punishment, think in some cases it actually does come across as mean :blushed:
> Feel like at some point I let them know what my belief is but I don't see it as defending my beliefs or anything, or like I can give opinions if I feel the time is right, not sure, not terribly in touch with that stuff, could it be bad Fi?


I thought this sounded Fi PoLR but potentially Fi ignoring
(I've noticed you not thanking my posts sometimes when I've talked about something you didn't agree with, have noted it and wondered if it was a tiny tiny sign of Fi haha)
Anyways this makes ESFP seem really unlikely to me



> Maybe I'd react to it in some way, it's so hard to tell because I'm sure these things happen but I never in my life think "This goes against my beliefs, I have to do something about it" or anything similar to that.




seems very Fi devaluing



> I'd say I'm against people being judgemental in general but I usually don't react openly because it's awkward and I don't feel like I can change people's opinions about random things anyway, like it's often the kind of thing that feels really set in person's mindset, at least the kinds of examples that tend to bother me, or like with my mom I'll sometimes say something because she often asks for my opinion but with strangers I wouldn't say anything.
> I don't usually discard people based on their beliefs or anything like that, it's difficult dor me to imagine, I don't really have...standards for people, I like someone if I like someone.


not sure what this is, seems like not totally bad Fi because that's a sensible viewpoint that takes into account how people are but I rarely see Fi people resisting the temptation to try to change people's minds



> I don't think I get very many, I mean I do focus on vibes of people and situations and have many 'gut' feelings, like deep, visceral feelings about things, but it's rarely about something that I think is going to happen or what should be done and such.


This sounded like Sish vibes and intuition, one reason I thought maybe ESTP 
Honestly though Vixey seeing someone else argue it made me realize that I really think you're an ENFJ, not just because I'm used to it but because I think you're what ENFJs are like, maybe I'm wrong about ENFJ though but I don't know



> a)going places, having things to look forward to, hanging out with people, generally having fun and being engaged and spending energy in ways that are fun energizes me, people used to energize me more than they do now but I feel like being energized by people is how I naturally am, loud music, 'physical' things, strong feelings.




Seemed Se-Fe to me, think you obviously have strong Se and Fe, personally think Fe base and Se HA makes absolutely most sense but I can definitely see it vicey versa too



> b)anything that bores me
> Also thinking, having to understand things like maths kills me, but generally having to think hard, can't describe how torturous I find it and to what lenghts I go to avoid it, always want to go with what I think it's simplest.
> Often catch myself thinking "This could be useful but it seems it'd be so hard to try to understand so Iet's just pretend it doesn't exist "
> My first reaction when finding out about functions years ago was "I can't do this, I'll just stick with dichotomies, don't care it it's wrong" (but then I ended up accidentally learning over time, generally I can only learn things by accident I feel if they end up interesting me or if I really need them and can't avoid learning but I feel like I'm not very knowledgeable even about things that really interest me, always feel like I have some gaps in knowledge because I lack patience)


Seems like bad Ti so I was thinking 'maybe ESFP' but then I remembered your lack of Fi so then I was thinking 'do ESTPs love to sit down and think about things or do they want to be having fun?' and thought 'probably a bit more having fun', so this is when I decided ESTP



> Doing chores also drains me but actually I think it's that thinking aspect more than anything, like thinking about how to organize my room, what to put where, what to do first and such, more than the physical work itself, usually end up doing such stupid things like throw bunch of things away because I just don't want to think about how to organize them.


Think it's 1D Ti, which I obviously have too, can't describe how it feels when things are a mess and I have to organize them, feels like the world is ending really, always confuses my mother how helpless I become when faced with something like that



> A lot I feel, I'm definitely a very, very shy and inhibited person, I don't do many things I'd like to do, one obvious example would be how I always want to be at places where no one knows me if I'm trying to have fun, like at concerts I'm always so scared and I purposely won't go to the first row even though I easily could because I don't want someone who knows me to see me on TV and think "Oh, look, here's Vixey dancing and having fun in the first row", very embarrassing and awful to me on so many levels, actually I often pretend I don't ever want to have fun at all in a way, I'd rather make up different reasons for doing things.




Not sure what to make of this type-wise, probably more Enneagrammy but I can see it as you trying to hide and protect your Se HA)



> Remember going to a concert of a singer that I really love and my dad asked me afterwards "Did you dance?" and I said "No" and he was like "So you just sat there, not dancing, not drinking, nothing?" and I was like "Yes ", I thought it was very naive of him but now I feel like he didn't really believe me :laughing:
> I'm also very terrified of rejection of any kind, like even just hearing or seeing 'No', try to avoid it at all costs


:laughing:
(that's actually what I do at concerts though)
Probably Enneagram too 


* *





(had no idea about Taylor Swift's dancing habit, so happy)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I was not expecting this :fall:




Nissa Nissa said:


> Well this pictures looks ESTP/ESFPish and the explanation feels Se-ish (partly in MBTI way though with the spicy/hot food)


I agree (feel like it probably looks Si/Ne to people?)



> Didn't know what the quote was, love this collage by the way
> And it feels sx/sp I agree
> 
> Sense of mystery, veiling, both physical and longing, unfolding, looks like a *world that smells of rose-water and musk (good kind)* (hate describing collages, but that's how I see it so that's why I see sx/sp)
> ...


I like that description a lot, feels like the kind of vibe I was unconsciously going for))



> Obviously Fe))
> Hate things ending too, always think of it as 7ish
> But I wonder if it's Fe too for some reason, when I see that in other people they are usually Fe people, was noticing it from one little boy today and the only obvious thing about his personality type-wise is Fe, was remembering your questionnaire and myself and vague other memories of other people and I think this might be the correlation?
> Want it to have some Ni-Se connection but it being Fe does make sense in a way


Hate going back home to nothingness, wonder if it could be a bit 7-ish??? Remember as a kid dreading going back home from vacations and such which is normal I guess, to want to stay on vacation but I remember this deep feeling of dread, I'd suddenly think about some random corner of our apartment or some everyday activity I normally do at home and it'd feel so dull that it was almost creepy, wanted to never go there again (but I mean didn't genuinely hate being home, it was just in those moments), still like that, can't remember exactly right now but like I imagine having to wash my face in my bathroom and it feels awful, hate all the 'firsts' after a vacation or after coming back from Germany and such, always wish I had someone to go to for the night, partly so I'd have them and partly just so I wouldn't need to sleep in _my_ bed, brush my teeth in _my_ bathroom, used to go to my grandma's place but tbh I'm scared of sleeping there, always think about someone dying, can't sleep at all because I'm busy listening if everything's ok, if both of them are still breathing and such.



> I thought this sounded Fi PoLR but potentially Fi ignoring
> (I've noticed you not thanking my posts sometimes when I've talked about something you didn't agree with, have noted it and wondered if it was a tiny tiny sign of Fi haha)
> Anyways this makes ESFP seem really unlikely to me


:laughing:

(don't remember many examples but I have to admit that I sometimes refuse to thank when you are talking to people I don't approve of, and yes such people do exist :skeleton: (Fi-ish?)

btw do you do it to me?  (think I can feel it at times  )
(could be just dumb posts though)



> not sure what this is, seems like not totally bad Fi because that's a sensible viewpoint that takes into account how people are but I rarely see Fi people resisting the temptation to try to change people's minds


Yeah I always feel like I'm smarter than everyone else 
Dad always tries to be a little more like me when it comes to those things (well he's not that Fi but he is a bit argumentative and mouthy and I'm not in those ways, he's always trying to change people's ways of thinking maybe more than opinions themselves)edit: generally I don't really argue or try to justify myself and such, don't even really feel tempted, I mean at least not for the sake of defending myself or my opinion, wonder if that means anything.



> This sounded like Sish vibes and intuition, one reason I thought maybe ESTP
> Honestly though Vixey seeing someone else argue it made me realize that I really think you're an ENFJ, not just because I'm used to it but because I think you're what ENFJs are like, maybe I'm wrong about ENFJ though but I don't know





> Seemed Se-Fe to me, think you obviously have strong Se and Fe, personally think Fe base and Se HA makes absolutely most sense but I can definitely see it vicey versa too


Always start considering ESTP but then I remember my uncle who saw me as this really strange doll and stuffed animal obsessed little girl with a weird temper, and I already told that tmi-ish story about him being the only person persistent/cruel enough to potty train me 
That makes me feel NFJ for some reason.



> Seems like bad Ti so I was thinking 'maybe ESFP' but then I remembered your lack of Fi so then I was thinking 'do ESTPs love to sit down and think about things or do they want to be having fun?' and thought 'probably a bit more having fun', so this is when I decided ESTP


Makes sense, I'm also not sure how thinking is supposed to work in ESTPs, associate being obsessed with thinking with Ne.



> Not sure what to make of this type-wise, probably more Enneagrammy but I can see it as you trying to hide and protect your Se HA)


Was wondering about that too in a way haha but can't get my thoughts in order right now and it's past midnight already.



> :laughing:
> (that's actually what I do at concerts though)
> Probably Enneagram too


I feel tempted but try my very best not to, partly because it just feels like a waste to go to a concert and not be close to the stage and when I'm close to the stage I feel like the singer can see me and I have to dance for them.
Actually wish I could go to the same concert twice and be somewhere in the back one of the times.

(but dancing just doesn't come naturally for me like it seems for some people?)



> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing:




@Aiwass thank you for your response too, I am thinking of what to say, complicated subjects to talk about. But I get what you mean


:sleepytime:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> The impression I have (OP might correct me if I'm wrong) is that OP doesn't like to assert themselves. OP said they are shy and inhibited... not enough to type someone as low Se, but this kind of behavior (at least in Socionics) is most common in people with weak or cautious Se.


But ESE has stronger Se 

Not sure how the thing with Se works, like what things in general indicate strong Se and weak Se as well as valued/unvalued, have a hard time understanding it.

(I always feel like I value Se because...I'm Se-ish/value Se, but I'm not sure what valuing Se should consist of in reality)



> Yeah, OP seems to have traits of the positive outlook triad somewhere, or 2-7-9


Thanks :fox:


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Vixey said:


> But ESE has stronger Se
> 
> Not sure how the thing with Se works, like what things in general indicate strong Se and weak Se as well as valued/unvalued, have a hard time understanding it.
> 
> ...


I'd say types with valued Se are focused on singular vision, and immediacy of impact. In my opinion, most Se/Ni valuing types look "serious" or "intense" in some ways (compared to Ne types).

Types with valued Ne are focused on many possible outcomes. In my experience, they are "lighter" (especially Alphas) and don't like to limit/restrict possibilities. 

ESEs have strong/demonstrative Se but it isn't a valued function, really. They often apply more conscious focus on their Ne mobilizing (i.e seeking novelty and variety on the environment instead of immediate impact), though their Se shows up a little.

EIEs in contrast have strong/demonstrative Ne, but they generally prefer to focus on their Se mobilizing and create some kind of direct impact on the environment.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Aiwass said:


> I'd say types with valued Se are focused on singular vision, and immediacy of impact. In my opinion, most Se/Ni valuing types look "serious" or "intense" in some ways (compared to Ne types).


I feel like enneagram could have some influence on that?



> Types with valued Ne are focused on many possible outcomes. In my experience, they are "lighter" (especially Alphas) and don't like to limit/restrict possibilities.
> 
> ESEs have strong/demonstrative Se but it isn't a valued function, really. They often apply more conscious focus on their Ne mobilizing (i.e seeking novelty and variety on the environment instead of immediate impact), though their Se shows up a little.
> 
> EIEs in contrast have strong/demonstrative Ne, but they generally prefer to focus on their Se mobilizing and create some kind of direct impact on the environment.


But the thing is I keep relating to Se, feels like a matter of interpretation, I don't see it as seeking novelty I think as much as my impact on environment and environment's impact on me, just some kind of mutual influence and power dynamics maybe, don't know what words to use.
I do not consciously seek Ne and reading about Ne I always feel like I devalue it, it usually sounds annoying to me and I don't feel like I seek it, it doesn't feel like something I lack and look for in environment, Se does (and I could maybe see Fe?) 

Reading about Se always feels like something I value even if I don't relate to the specifics.
Remember in one questionnaire one girl, I think ESE, definitely Si/Ne, she was answering Se block questions and was like "What is this, sounds like something for Slytherins"
I mean I don't have much to say about those questions, I'm not a field marshal, they do feel like questions for other people but I don't devalue it in the same way Si/Ne valuing types seem to, not sure how to explain, I do...think in those terms in everyday ways.

Like remember once explaining something, said like "I always win against SJs because X"
"I win against NPs because X"
"I feel like I never win against SPs"
Later was reading it and that seemed Se valuing to me? Conscious focus on who is winning, not winning at concrete things necessarily but like whose impact is stronger, how different wills interact with each other and influence each other on various levels, etc., that's something I'm in touch with.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Vixey said:


> I feel like enneagram could have some influence on that?
> 
> But the thing is I keep relating to Se, feels like a matter of interpretation, I don't see it as seeking novelty I think as much as my impact on environment and environment's impact on me, just some kind of mutual influence and power dynamics maybe, don't know what words to use.
> I do not consciously seek Ne and reading about Ne I always feel like I devalue it, it usually sounds annoying to me and I don't feel like I seek it, it doesn't feel like something I lack and look for in environment, Se does (and I could maybe see Fe?)
> ...


Haha field marshal :laughing:
Well, I don't think EIE is a bad typing for you. Maybe it is correct. Yes, EIEs have strong Ne and how they use it can vary a little. Maybe I just haven't observed you enough.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm always afraid that I might be overestimating my Fe a little, that is one thing that makes me consider ExTP with really prominent HA but idk


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

So I think Vixey's ENFJ but I think it would be good to figure out and talk about what is Ni about her, for general understanding-typology purposes


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Vixey said:


> II agree (feel like it probably looks Si/Ne to people?)


How could it 



> Hate going back home to nothingness, wonder if it could be a bit 7-ish??? Remember as a kid dreading going back home from vacations and such which is normal I guess, to want to stay on vacation but I remember this deep feeling of dread, I'd suddenly think about some random corner of our apartment or some everyday activity I normally do at home and it'd feel so dull that it was almost creepy, wanted to never go there again (but I mean didn't genuinely hate being home, it was just in those moments), still like that, can't remember exactly right now but like I imagine having to wash my face in my bathroom and it feels awful, hate all the 'firsts' after a vacation or after coming back from Germany and such, always wish I had someone to go to for the night, partly so I'd have them and partly just so I wouldn't need to sleep in _my_ bed, brush my teeth in _my_ bathroom, used to go to my grandma's place but tbh I'm scared of sleeping there, always think about someone dying, can't sleep at all because I'm busy listening if everything's ok, if both of them are still breathing and such.


Ha, it was actually my favourite thing, house always seemed really cool and new when I got back and I loved remembering how things were))
Does seem 7ish and maybe...slightly anti-Si?  but maybe only in MBTI way and not too much



> (don't remember many examples but I have to admit that I sometimes refuse to thank when you are talking to people I don't approve of, and yes such people do exist :skeleton: (Fi-ish?)


:laughing:
Seems 3ish or something  not Fi-ish though



> btw do you do it to me?  (think I can feel it at times  )
> (could be just dumb posts though)


don't think so, avoid thanking all your posts though just for...balance or something
but if you suddenly said something racist or whatever I wouldn't thank it no 



> Yeah I always feel like I'm smarter than everyone else
> Dad always tries to be a little more like me when it comes to those things (well he's not that Fi but he is a bit argumentative and mouthy and I'm not in those ways, he's always trying to change people's ways of thinking maybe more than opinions themselves)edit: generally I don't really argue or try to justify myself and such, don't even really feel tempted, I mean at least not for the sake of defending myself or my opinion, wonder if that means anything.


Could be 9ish I guess, too, not sure



> Always start considering ESTP but then I remember my uncle who saw me as this really strange doll and stuffed animal obsessed little girl with a weird temper, and I already told that tmi-ish story about him being the only person persistent/cruel enough to potty train me
> That makes me feel NFJ for some reason.


Haha)



> Makes sense, I'm also not sure how thinking is supposed to work in ESTPs, associate being obsessed with thinking with Ne.


Yes, same (esp Ne+Ti)



> (but dancing just doesn't come naturally for me like it seems for some people?)


If you can actually dance in the front row then I'd say it comes easier for you than it does for me for instance XD


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nissa Nissa said:


> How could it


Hm not sure, because it's cartoon-y, cute and eating?  

Also was thinking about my type if I were a guy, again, would definitely come across as ESTP-ish but suddenly thought how I'd still use that devil (unless I'd be turned off by all the pink tones ), wonder how it'd come across then 



> :laughing:
> Seems 3ish or something  not Fi-ish though


How come? 

(I thought it could be 9w8 fix? Or 6-ish or something reactive like that but feels more related to gut. Feel like you are a lot more forgiving and such than I am )
(don't think I'm _unforgiving_, forgive very easily in a way, never actively have to forgive, but for instance I can't stand it when someone even criticizes someone I don't like irl because that makes it feel like that person really exists or something and feel like there are more reasons, idk how to explain without sounding very creepy and crazy, happens here too a bit but to a less severe degree)



> don't think so, avoid thanking all your posts though just for...balance or something
> but if you suddenly said something racist or whatever I wouldn't thank it no


(yeah I do that too, think it's the most common reason for not thanking your posts!)
(I mean balance, not racism)



> Could be 9ish I guess, too, not sure


I always feel like 9s are obsessed with their opinions and such in a way 
But think it is 9w8 fix-ish, also always associate it with both 2 and 3? (and maybe lack of So?)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Remembered how one boy in middle school told me I should be a nun :laughing:
(point against high Se?)
(dancing reminded me, not that nuns can't dance, not a nun expert, but think it's related)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nissa Nissa said:


> So I think Vixey's ENFJ but I think it would be good to figure out and talk about what is Ni about her, for general understanding-typology purposes


Agree
Wish I could help but I just feel like most existing definitions are wrong (I know that makes it sound like I'm wrong lol, but idk what else to say  )


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

This sounds like me


> A story from real life: "Young HAMLET loved to think over all of the details before setting off on a hiking expedition. Every time he reminded others what they need to bring, that everyone will need a lighter, etc. He was in charge of starting up the bonfire, but he also had other jobs to attend to, so from time to time the fire extinguished when he wasn't paying attention to it. Another lighter disappeared in complete darkness into the grass. Then he took someone else's lighter and started the fire again. This continued on several times throughout the evening. The next morning, when everyone climbed out of their tents, they saw an entire pile of lighters scattered around near the place where the fire was."


(is that supposed to be bad Si/Te?)



edit: can all of my Si-ish things be sp or something though? (remembering them now)


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Vixey said:


> Hm not sure, because it's cartoon-y, cute and eating?


So is he










(cute is arguable)



> Also was thinking about my type if I were a guy, again, would definitely come across as ESTP-ish but suddenly thought how I'd still use that devil (unless I'd be turned off by all the pink tones ), wonder how it'd come across then


Hmm, if a guy posted it it would seem cheekier and I don't know more like this ENTPish/ESFJish kid:












> How come?
> (I thought it could be 9w8 fix? Or 6-ish or something reactive like that but feels more related to gut. Feel like you are a lot more forgiving and such than I am )


idk you're so much....glossier than I am? and that comes across to me as 3ish, maybe wrongly



> (don't think I'm _unforgiving_, forgive very easily in a way, never actively have to forgive, but for instance I can't stand it when someone even criticizes someone I don't like irl because that makes it feel like that person really exists or something and feel like there are more reasons, idk how to explain without sounding very creepy and crazy, happens here too a bit but to a less severe degree)


haha, don't know what that is))

(


> yeah I do that too, think it's the most common reason for not thanking your posts!)
> (I mean balance, not racism)


:laughing:



> I always feel like 9s are obsessed with their opinions and such in a way
> But think it is 9w8 fix-ish, also always associate it with both 2 and 3? (and maybe lack of So?)


Oh, true
Could be any of those things or none, no clue 



Vixey said:


> Remembered how one boy in middle school told me I should be a nun :laughing:
> (point against high Se?)
> (dancing reminded me, not that nuns can't dance, not a nun expert, but think it's related)












Could be, don't know, maybe he just wanted to remind you of the reasons not to become a nun 



Vixey said:


> This sounds like me
> 
> (is that supposed to be bad Si/Te?)


Don't really understand the story, is it just that he was losing the lighters in the dark?
seems great that he brought so many lighters


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nissa Nissa said:


> So is he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is kinda cute



> Hmm, if a guy posted it it would seem cheekier and I don't know more like this ENTPish/ESFJish kid:


Hm makes sense



> idk you're so much....glossier than I am? and that comes across to me as 3ish, maybe wrongly


So you mean it sounded like I don't approve of people for glossy-ish reasons? 
(or just using words 'don't approve of'?)



> Could be, don't know, maybe he just wanted to remind you of the reasons not to become a nun


Well I still seemed like there was danger of me becoming a nun



> Don't really understand the story, is it just that he was losing the lighters in the dark?
> seems great that he brought so many lighters


Hm I thought it was about how instead of being sensible and just using one he used all of them, different but reminds me of my thing about cleaning my room???
Or like when I was younger used to buy new lip balms all the time for similar reasons partly, or idk feel like there are many examples that I can't remember right now, feel like I get accused of things like that often, often run out of things too quickly because I use them stupidly (but I mean especially things that are like 10 of the same thing, if that makes sense?) feel like that's something I've always had to hide but I don't remember examples too well because it happens automatically.
Also often end up surrounded by weird piles of things, like I'm very fidgety and I'm always holding something, playing with something, and whenever I accidentally drop the thing I take the other one and soon there's a bunch of nail polish bottles or whatever all over the floor.
Or like not the best example but I always take a kitchen roll from the kitchen when I have to clean something in my room, forget to take it back and eventually end up with ten kitchen rolls.
Idk if that makes sense 

edit: think it's also about how he told his friends to bring lighters in advance like he knew he'd need 20 lighters? (could just be he wanted everyone to have one for themselves but I interpreted it differently, like "Everyone bring lighters so I can have enough to throw them wherever I want in peace")


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Vixey said:


> So you mean it sounded like I don't approve of people for glossy-ish reasons?
> (or just using words 'don't approve of'?)


Guess I just am always impressed by how cool you seem 



> Well I still seemed like there was danger of me becoming a nun


(sometimes people suggest it to me, nowadays I mean) 

Anyways reminds me about how the ENFJ (+ENTJ) is supposed to be very uptight and formal physically, not too dancy



> Hm I thought it was about how instead of being sensible and just using one he used all of them, different but reminds me of my thing about cleaning my room???
> Or like when I was younger used to buy new lip balms all the time for similar reasons partly, or idk feel like there are many examples that I can't remember right now, feel like I get accused of things like that often, often run out of things too quickly because I use them stupidly (but I mean especially things that are like 10 of the same thing, if that makes sense?) feel like that's something I've always had to hide but I don't remember examples too well because it happens automatically.
> Also often end up surrounded by weird piles of things, like I'm very fidgety and I'm always holding something, playing with something, and whenever I accidentally drop the thing I take the other one and soon there's a bunch of nail polish bottles or whatever all over the floor.
> Or like not the best example but I always take a kitchen roll from the kitchen when I have to clean something in my room, forget to take it back and eventually end up with ten kitchen rolls.
> ...


Oh, I see
Think yeah some bad Si + Te thing in there?

saw this the other day, relatable, not quite the same


* *

















(sorry not responding better, tired or something)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@mistakenforstranger







:frustrating:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Vixey said:


> @mistakenforstranger
> View attachment 803217
> 
> :frustrating:


Oh I regret my decision to share that information

i thought it would be used for good, not evil


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Vixey said:


> @*mistakenforstranger*
> View attachment 803217
> I
> :frustrating:


Oops, meme I posted did not show up on my phone (Did you see it?), so I thought I'd try later. Not an important post, though. First time I actually saw that "Delete Post" button and thought, "Well that's convenient..."


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Oops, meme I posted did not show up on my phone (Did you see it?), so I thought I'd try later. Not an important post, though. First time I actually saw that "Delete Post" button and thought, "Well that's convenient..."


No, only saw what's in the screenshot :frustrating:
(and some images just don't show up for some reason, happens to me often, have to choose a different one/different url)
(edit: actually nothing shows up for me anymore, only attachments, hate this phone)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Also reminds me, dad's constantly trying to get me to study by promising to buy me a new phone as soon as I pass two exams this month and:
1)And otherwise I'll have to wait till September? 
(not that excited about a new phone, they are all equally bad, can wait another three months or six months, it's the same to me, he seems to be more excited than I am )
2)Hate that kind of thing a lot, don't even know how to describe it, think it's new for him
(I mean don't hate...idk, feel like there might be something to hate about it that a reactive type might hate and I don't think that's the thing I hate? Just :frustrating: )


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Feel like I mostly see Ni as connection between Fe and Se but that's such a vague definition, don't know if it even means anything
(think it's kinda right but don't know how to make it less vague, and think vision and goals can be one of the possible manifestations of this in some cases?)


edit: Reading through old posts in socionics mistypes thread, agree so much with this.


Nissa Nissa said:


> Just related to general thing about Beta; wouldn't 'goals' and 'vision' be more Te than Ni? Accomplishing something in the real world, work, a measurable difference. . . that makes so much more sense for Te than Ni, so the way I'd think of the quadras would be aha Te (goals) and Se (force) creates Gamma Ayn Rand whatever, Te (goals) and Ne (possibilities) creates more mild or 'out there' vision of Delta, then Fe (atmosphere) and Ne (possibilities) creates Alpha feast of lights and Fe (atmosphere) and Se (force) creates Beta social power-play but also (not necessarily focused) fun
> 
> That doesn't look very digestible so
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

This is very stupid I know but could someone choose a _theme_ for my next avatar? 
(can't find anything and being too picky)
(I won't be mad regardless of what you choose I promise edit: but do not purposely choose a bad theme, then I'll be mad)

(also is this bad Ne?)


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Reminded me of this scene, not that funny out of context but:



> Rachel: Okay. Umm, what should we do for the theme?
> 
> Phoebe: Lusts of the flesh!
> 
> ...


 @Vixey kinda want someone else to do it, would be more fun, but in case no one else says anything some options:


'On an Evening in Roma'
'Tequila Sunrise'
'Circe'
'Girl of the Golden West' (just the name)

or this song






(all these themes are awful, really skip me if someone else writes something)

(Not that happy with my avatar, liked it when I first saw it but it's pretty small but I can't zoom in further, feels like the whole thing would be ruined without feet)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@Nissa Nissa thank you, I really like those themes! :fall:

(and yeah I often have that problem too, I really like something but it ends up not looking right because it's too small)


(Also still open to theme suggestions from other people, can do more than one)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

(still can't find a good avatar, found one I like but it looks weird in avatar size and another one that you had as your avatar I think last year, I'll survive somehow for now, always tempted to reuse old ones)

I like your new one Nissa, reminds me of some you had a long time ago


Does everyone agree with ENFJ? 
(By everyone I don't mean Nissa Nissa :laughing: )


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Something's going on with PerC again :dry:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Vixey said:


> (still can't find a good avatar, found one I like but it looks weird in avatar size and another one that you had as your avatar I think last year, I'll survive somehow for now, always tempted to reuse old ones)
> 
> I like your new one Nissa, reminds me of some you had a long time ago
> 
> ...


Thank you, it's the same actress I used to use often)) was out of ideas so
Glad I could inspire your signature))

(I'm having trouble with mine/my posts keep disappearing or something too, think the website has some bug)


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I made a new thread in this forum, intention is not to detract from yours Vixey, posting here so it stays on top (and to announce my new thread)


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Vixey said:


> Remembered how one boy in middle school told me I should be a nun :laughing:
> (point against high Se?)
> (dancing reminded me, not that nuns can't dance, not a nun expert, but think it's related)












That's what I tried posting the other day...:laughing: (And it's a reference to Hamlet, since we're talking about Hamlets/EIEs)



Vixey said:


> (still can't find a good avatar, found one I like but it looks weird in avatar size and another one that you had as your avatar I think last year, I'll survive somehow for now, always tempted to reuse old ones)
> 
> I like your new one Nissa, reminds me of some you had a long time ago
> 
> ...


Hmm, but are you J? You don't seem like you would be, I mean, in MBTI terms...:scratch: And from OP, it sounds like you may be more Se-dom as opposed to Fe-dom? Here's Jung's descriptions. I'm not really saying you're one or the other, but just wondering what you think...

http://www.personalitycafe.com/esfj...ion-extraverted-feeling-type-fe-dominant.html

http://www.personalitycafe.com/esfp...ted-sensation-type-se-dom-described-jung.html


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

mistakenforstranger said:


> That's what I tried posting the other day...:laughing: (And it's a reference to Hamlet, since we're talking about Hamlets/EIEs)


 :laughing:
(completely unexpected for some reason)



> Hmm, but are you J? You don't seem like you would be, I mean, in MBTI terms...:scratch: And from OP, it sounds like you may be more Se-dom as opposed to Fe-dom? Here's Jung's descriptions. I'm not really saying you're one or the other, but just wondering what you think...
> 
> http://www.personalitycafe.com/esfj...ion-extraverted-feeling-type-fe-dominant.html
> 
> http://www.personalitycafe.com/esfp...ted-sensation-type-se-dom-described-jung.html


I would say irrational type in socionics also fits better than rational, at least the way people describe them  (meaning I agree, not that ExxJ-ish)
That is why I tried on SEI but too many things about it feel wrong to me.

Not sure about specific things in these descriptions but in general I always feel like Fe is the strongest influence in me and everything else works to serve it in a way but that is just my feeling so I'm not sure...

This thing about sensation doesn't feel relatable to me, think this is mostly the opposite of me


> Once an object has given him a sensation, nothing more remains to be said or done about it. It cannot be anything except concrete and real; conjectures that go beyond the concrete are admitted only on condition that they enhance sensation.


I mean yes if the object is a piece of candy but I don't think I'm quite like that even with a piece of candy, but it's confusing because I have a hard time imagining anyone being pure sensing (could that maybe go against Se dom? I don't think anyone is just sensing but it's obviously the same with feeling yet I don't have a problem with the idea of pure feeling)
Feel like I mostly use sensation to enhance other things but then sometimes it is just for the sake of sensation or use things to get sensation, not sure where the line between the two is.

I maybe kinda partly...disintegrate to Se? 
(well the case could also be made for integrating to Se, kinda like with actual enneagram disintegration lines )
(I always thought that was lower Se-like?)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone else leaning Se dom?
If Se dom I would say ESTP in socionics at least, don't know if a SEE would think they are Fi ignoring or PoLR? And Gamma :bored:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Often feel like an introverted perceiver, for example the bus thing I talked about but not just that, I often really feel like an introverted perceiver, kinda associate the feeling with sp too.

Not sure if this is a good explanation though, not really an explanation at all lol, and also don't think I quite feel like Si doms I know (and don't know if I know any Ni doms)


:sleepytime:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I do associate Pi with something like

Honestly horrible images, well pretty sparkly gauze but also like a lump of phlegm or something, not actually those things but some strange like...missed step on the stairs but not that either

or sexy but in a confusing way, always think of Thomas Hardy, know that doesn't help it be clear with what I mean if you haven't read him or perceive him like I do but like this:



> The outskirt of the garden in which Tess found herself had been left uncultivated for some years, and was now damp and rank with juicy grass which sent up mists of pollen at a touch; and with tall blooming weeds emitting offensive smells – weeds whose red and yellow and purple hues formed a polychrome as dazzling as that of cultivated flowers. She went stealthily as a cat through this profusion of growth, gathering cuckoo-spittle on her skirts, cracking snails that were underfoot, staining her hands with thistle-milk and slug-slime, and rubbing off upon her naked arms sticky blights which, though snow-white on the apple-tree trunks, made blood-red stains on her skin.


Think this picture was on one of the copies of this book or another Hardy one my family had at home, something about it always annoyed me in Pi-ish way










If you put all those things together you'll kinda get what I mean, maybe

But it seems like something impossible to experience, that's the thing, so it's probably really wrong

feel free to ignore, have some sort of headache (which I never have but have for the past few days :shocked:) know this sounds stupid but ugh


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Any arguments against ESFP? (Not saying or suggesting ESFP here though)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Apple Pine said:


> Any arguments against ESFP? (Not saying or suggesting ESFP here though)


Didn't see your post at first, pretty sure it wasn't there five minutes ago and now it is, PerC is turning into Hogwarts:ghost2:


Hm mainly Fi/Te and Gamma, don't know if I have a Fi/Te way of processing things, even if I ignore Fi/Fe I feel a little more like someone who values Ti than Te
Always relate to subjectivist/merry
Reinin dichotomy: Merry/Subjectivists vs Serious/Objectivists


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@Nissa Nissa can't see that book 



> But it seems like something impossible to experience, that's the thing


Yes based on that excerpt you posted I'd say I agree, can't imagine anyone going around and thinking those things 

(I don't know, honestly I think I was just very tired and being tired reminds me of Pi-ish things and gets me more in touch with my body or something)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

But this is a very me thread
http://www.personalitycafe.com/isfp...d-satisfying-sensory-things.html#post42391959


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Hate hate hate formal and rule-y/etiquette-y things so much, not really related to the above but like sorta purposely-ish wear very short things and sandals to college (most people don't) even though I feel slightly uncomfortable, to fight the system as well as my feeling of discomfort, 6-ish?
(not the best way to put it though)
Idk hate thinking about that kind of thing, feels a bit like it's trying to kill my soul 
(again, 6-ish? 4-ish?)
Maybe so-ish but feels a little sp-ish in a way, used to love that kind of thing when I was a child but because it wasn't serious then in the same way.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Vixey said:


> @Nissa Nissa can't see that book
> 
> Yes based on that excerpt you posted I'd say I agree, can't imagine anyone going around and thinking those things
> 
> (I don't know, honestly I think I was just very tired and being tired reminds me of Pi-ish things and gets me more in touch with my body or something)


(but to be clear I didn't mean those things were associated with you, realized it could be taken that way, I was so tired and headachy and rambling)



Vixey said:


> But this is a very me thread
> http://www.personalitycafe.com/isfp...d-satisfying-sensory-things.html#post42391959


It feels Si-ish but idk

(I can relate to many of those things but something about reading it makes me uncomfortable, don't think I'd talk about those things/like that

Maybe some -Si/+Si thing? Though I didn't get what that was about actually



Vixey said:


> Hate hate hate formal and rule-y/etiquette-y things so much, not really related to the above but like sorta purposely-ish wear very short things and sandals to college (most people don't) even though I feel slightly uncomfortable, to fight the system as well as my feeling of discomfort, 6-ish?
> (not the best way to put it though)
> Idk hate thinking about that kind of thing, feels a bit like it's trying to kill my soul
> (again, 6-ish? 4-ish?)
> Maybe so-ish but feels a little sp-ish in a way, used to love that kind of thing when I was a child but because it wasn't serious then in the same way.


It does sound 6ish but I'm not sure?

Don't think I relate, like the idea of formality and such)) (but I don't dress the way most people do and I can be a bit rebellious with clothes but not like that)

Maybe anti-superegoish? 

Why do you hate them?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nissa Nissa said:


> (but to be clear I didn't mean those things were associated with you, realized it could be taken that way, I was so tired and headachy and rambling)


Yes I understand)




> It feels Si-ish but idk
> 
> (I can relate to many of those things but something about reading it makes me uncomfortable, don't think I'd talk about those things/like that
> 
> Maybe some -Si/+Si thing? Though I didn't get what that was about actually


Yeah same, don't quite talk about it like that, idk.

EIE I think has -Si?
(remember stranger once posting a description of +Si and I thought I related more to -Si, can't find it now)








hate those symbols :frustrating:

(and think I've seen some contradictory information on this :frustrating: )
edit: here it says Beta is -Se, above image says EIE is +Se I think


> BETA
> 
> +Fe = maximization of positive emotions. Even small doses are enjoyed. Against the backdrop of the dramatic, turbulent emotions that always accompany this quadra, every small occurrence deserving a positive response is seen as an occasion for joy and uplifts their spirits.
> 
> ...





> It does sound 6ish but I'm not sure?
> 
> Don't think I relate, like the idea of formality and such)) (but I don't dress the way most people do and I can be a bit rebellious with clothes but not like that)
> 
> ...


Thought I explained 
(don't know how to explain it better right now)

Used to like the idea of formality before and was a very proper child and took pride in it :bee: but feels different now, hard to explain.
edit: but feel like I also often dress properly and like feeling properly dressed
Think it's partly the combination of really hot weather and me not wanting to be there in the first place
edit2: well and I also like to wear shorts and be rebellious a little


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Less lurking, more typing :witch:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't know how literally to take Fe description
Like this for example


> Nowhere is this more clearly revealed than in the so-called 'love-choice'; the 'suitable' man is loved, not another one; he is suitable not so much because he fully accords with the fundamental character of the woman -- as a rule she is quite uninformed about this -- but because [p. 449] he meticulously corresponds in standing, age, capacity, height, and family respectability with every reasonable requirement.


Those seem like So reasons or something, don't think of family respectability and such but at the same time I do think I don't have this focus on my fundimental character and what I really need, I just somehow fall in love and then maybe afterwards think about Fi things but mostly to...enhance the feeling and the relationship in my mind, not sure.
No reasonable requirements or meticulousness.
(wanted to say more but keyboard is doing weird things)

edit: don't know how to tell if I'm more like this than not or not


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Vixey said:


> Didn't see your post at first, pretty sure it wasn't there five minutes ago and now it is, PerC is turning into Hogwarts:ghost2:
> 
> 
> Hm mainly Fi/Te and Gamma, don't know if I have a Fi/Te way of processing things, even if I ignore Fi/Fe I feel a little more like someone who values Ti than Te
> ...


I learned the hard truth some time ago. That is, some of these socionics boxes are completely off. I mean, I related to one of them even though the type I definitely am was among unlikely to be possible. What is more, I am completely LIE on socionics, but hell no way I am an extrovert. 

My point is, do you actually trust socionics? It seems to me that the main reason you don't know your type is because it makes things messed up.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Apple Pine said:


> I learned the hard truth some time ago. That is, some of these socionics boxes are completely off. I mean, I related to one of them even though the type I definitely am was among unlikely to be possible. What is more, I am completely LIE on socionics, but hell no way I am an extrovert.
> 
> My point is, do you actually trust socionics? It seems to me that the main reason you don't know your type is because it makes things messed up.


I don't think extrovert's impossible for you!
(actually I always thought LIE for you but right now your avatar and everything looks Alpha-ish or something and it's throwing me off  )
Why do you think you aren't an extrovert?

Feel like mbti is an even bigger mess of a system


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Vixey said:


> I don't think extrovert's impossible for you!
> (actually I always thought LIE for you but right now your avatar and everything looks Alpha-ish or something and it's throwing me off  )
> Why do you think you aren't an extrovert?
> 
> Feel like mbti is an even bigger mess of a system


NO WAY I AM AN EXTROVERT. That would literally rewrite all the stories about these types. I am so so so introverted, for real. It is not just social anxiety, I don't even think I have it to a big extent, it's just me thinking on my own and being alone. 

I think LIE is what I want to be, or could be. Either way, not what I am or what I will be. Or it's like I have 2 personalities. For real, I am LIE, but I act like ILI. 

Don't want to spoilt anything, unrelated but have you watched mr robot? 

That is a fair point, won't even debate you on this. Both are shit.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Apple Pine said:


> NO WAY I AM AN EXTROVERT. That would literally rewrite all the stories about these types. I am so so so introverted, for real. It is not just social anxiety, I don't even think I have it to a big extent, it's just me thinking on my own and being alone.
> 
> I think LIE is what I want to be, or could be. Either way, not what I am or what I will be. Or it's like I have 2 personalities. For real, I am LIE, but I act like ILI.


Don't think they are that different 
And think it's ok to rewrite stories of socionics types, they aren't very good stories as it is.



> Don't want to spoilt anything, unrelated but have you watched mr robot?


No, why?


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Vixey said:


> Don't think they are that different
> And think it's ok to rewrite stories of socionics types, they aren't very good stories as it is.
> 
> No, why?


They are shit. They are different. I just can't buy me being an extrovert. Perhaps my motivations are extroverted. That is all. 

Then I can't make a point using it. ;(


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Apple Pine said:


> They are shit. They are different. I just can't buy me being an extrovert. Perhaps my motivations are extroverted. That is all.
> 
> Then I can't make a point using it. ;(


You can try, I can google it


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Vixey said:


> Don't know how literally to take Fe description
> Like this for example
> 
> Those seem like So reasons or something, don't think of family respectability and such but at the same time I do think I don't have this focus on my fundimental character and what I really need


Does anyone?
This just seems like a really strange description honestly, think it would make sense if trying for near-arranged marriage type thing but otherwise very odd things to focus on

(I want more people to come on here and try to type you so I'm posting so people will see it, don't have anything to say :frustrating


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nissa Nissa said:


> Does anyone?
> This just seems like a really strange description honestly, think it would make sense if trying for near-arranged marriage type thing but otherwise very odd things to focus on


I would say there are some people who are really like that and then there are people who are not quite but they are enough like that for the description to sound like them?
He also says:


> Such a formulation might, of course, be easily rejected as ironical or depreciatory, were I not fully convinced that the love-feeling of this type of woman completely corresponds with her choice. It is genuine, and not merely intelligently manufactured. Such 'reasonable' marriages exist without number, and they are by no means the worst. Such women are good comrades to their husbands and excellent mothers, so long as husbands or children possess the conventional psychic constitution.





> (I want more people to come on here and try to type you so I'm posting so people will see it, don't have anything to say :frustrating


Thanks))
(hope it starts working soon :frustrating: )


:sleepytime:


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Vixey said:


> You can try, I can google it


I don't want to spoil it. It is amazing tv show.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Apple Pine said:


> I don't want to spoil it. It is amazing tv show.


Tbh I don't really watch anything anymore 

(might try it in Germany though if I have time)
(but either way I don't mind spoilers)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

My socionics thread
http://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/1279147-type-me.html#post42404181


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Vixey said:


> Tbh I don't really watch anything anymore
> 
> (might try it in Germany though if I have time)
> (but either way I don't mind spoilers)


Found another example. Imagine this one guy, who is introverted, but sometimes seems like an extrovert, but then does not remember being such, almost like it is a blackout. That is me.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Apple Pine said:


> Found another example. Imagine this one guy, who is introverted, but sometimes seems like an extrovert, but then does not remember being such, almost like it is a blackout. That is me.


Hm 

(think I'm unsure of Fe PoLR for some reason but idk)


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Listened to some ghost stories and now I'm scared of going to sleep and need to sleep because I need to study tomorrow, don't know if I should sleep with yellow or pink light on. I like the pink because it feels like a party in my room and ghosts don't go to parties (please let me believe it even if it's not true) but heard it's not good to sleep with blue toned light which pink is, scared that it could maybe make me wake up more easily and remember my dreams in the middle of the night, probably shouldn't think about it.

Some kind of Si-Ti/Ne thing?
(probably not, don't have a better place to talk)


:sleepytime:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Vixey just go for the pink light, people say all kinds of things about what's bad for sleeping who didn't even think about ghosts and parties


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nissa Nissa said:


> @Vixey just go for the pink light, people say all kinds of things about what's bad for sleeping who didn't even think about ghosts and parties


Eded up going with yellow because pink was so strong (Si?) and I'd have to turn away from it, and I feel like I remember dreams more easily on that side.
But as far as I'm aware I still had a ghost-free night :ghost3:


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Vixey said:


> Hm
> 
> (think I'm unsure of Fe PoLR for some reason but idk)


How reliable is it? PoLR tho.


----------

